# Best Russian Architecture



## altayskaya (Apr 18, 2006)

*Monument to the Conquerors of Space in Moscow*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monument_to_the_Conquerors_of_Space


----------



## Miso (Dec 23, 2006)

WOw, that one, is amazing, looks really nice!!! :banana:


----------



## xAKxRUSx (Mar 7, 2006)

That one is definitely a very nice monument!


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

Its amazing how few candidates you can come up with reflecting the communist era. Communist architecture is sterile, sterile, sterile.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

^ yet I am utterly fascinated with communist architecture


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Cathrine Palace, Winter Palace - and especially the University, even though I have to say ALL of the Stalin Sisters are extremly beautiful and I look at them always as a whole concept!


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

>


Gothic in Russia? I know it's probably neogothic however I have never seen any gothic or even neogothic Russian building.

It's hard to choose only one building but my vote goes for Catherine palace. It's beautiful.


----------



## Lattice (Apr 16, 2006)

*Horseshoe garage by Melnikov and Shukhov*










The *Horseshoe garage by Melnikov and Shukhov* (1929):


















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novo-Ryazanskaya_Street_Garage


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I like Ostankino


----------



## philip (Jan 13, 2005)

Peterhoff is spectacular, the other ones all look weird.


----------



## Blok (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats quite unique :


>


Sadly in rather bad shape... I heard their were going to replace it with some apartmentblock I hope their didn't hno:


----------



## Natalibest (Aug 31, 2006)

*Sukharev Tower*


----------



## hyperboloid (Nov 19, 2006)

*Wood Architecture*

*The Russian Wood Architecture:*


















































































There are many photos of Russian Wood Architecture:
http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=32334


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

SoHype! said:


> PETERHOFF!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't hassle the Hoff, pal!

Besides, I'm really in awe with Peterhof, the Kremlin, St. Basil's, Catherine Palace - and even the monumental Stalinist architecture is quite impressive.

It's quite sad that the great wood architecture of Russia tumbles down these days... Many of them won't last, it's a tragedy. Just love the rural wooden houses everywhere!

By the by - you can find many exported examples of this architecture. You can find sorta colony of it in Potsdam (Germany, near Berlin), it's called Russische Kolonie Alexandrowka. 
I hope most of the great Russian examples will last!


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

From the list, I'll go with Ostakino Tower but this one posted afterwards looks way better kay: :master: :bow:.



altayskaya said:


> *Monument to the Conquerors of Space in Moscow*


----------



## hyperboloid (Nov 19, 2006)

Astralis said:


> From the list, I'll go with Ostakino Tower but this one posted afterwards looks way better kay: :master: :bow:.


This Photo from: http://www.photosight.ru/photo.php?photoid=1865248&ref=author


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

cant decide,i like all of them


----------



## hyperboloid (Nov 19, 2006)

*Vitoslavitsy*

*Vitoslavitsy*:


----------



## Lattice (Apr 16, 2006)

*Fort Ross:*



























*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Ross,_California*


----------



## altayskaya (Apr 18, 2006)

*"The Motherland Calls", Stalingrad-Volgograd, 1967*










*The Motherland Calls*, *85m*, Stalingrad-Volgograd, 1967, 
Yevgeny Vuchetich and *Nikolai Nikitin*


----------

